# Range Report First time out



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, I finally got to the range today to shoot my new P99c that I got last week. All I can say is wow! I love the gun. Remember now, this is someone whose only experience to this point. has been with DA revolvers. First, I like the idea of the longer, heavier first pull in terms of safety since I intend this to be a carry gun. The subsequent SA trigger is unbelievably smooth. Compared to my S&W 642, which I really like, I felt like I had died and gone to gun heaven. The compact fit my hand very well, recoil was modest, and the gun went right back to target after each shot. I shot from 5 and 7 yards, and the gun was remarkably accurate. I don't think that I will need to do anything with the sights, although I guess that I really won't know for sure until I do a bit more shooting.

My only complaint is that I could only shoot 50 rounds, with no glitches by the way, because my hands were so sore from loading the magazines that I could not bear to load another round. In my area none of the ranges permit you to bring your own ammo. I had hoped to shoot 100 rounds when I first got to the range. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Is there some secret that, as a revolver guy, I am not aware of?

Bottom line is that I am very, very happy with the P99c, and, I want to thank Shipwreck for steering me to the Walther.

Ron


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My wife complained about loading her Bersa. My Ruger P89 came with a magazine loader, so I figured there must be something out there for her. We came up with this:

http://www.magloader.com/

It's cheap and works great.

WM


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Well,
Waltheramerica sells a mag loader for the P99.......
not sure how much it is, but it might be worth it... though the springs will work in after a few more range trips.......just load them and unlaod them a few times and you be ready to hit the range again


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> My wife complained about loading her Bersa. My Ruger P89 came with a magazine loader, so I figured there must be something out there for her. We came up with this:
> 
> http://www.magloader.com/
> 
> ...


Went to the web site. Looks great. Thanks.

Ron


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

uncut said:


> Well,
> Waltheramerica sells a mag loader for the P99.......
> not sure how much it is, but it might be worth it... though the springs will work in after a few more range trips.......just load them and unlaod them a few times and you be ready to hit the range again


Trust me, given how sore my hands are, and how disappointing it was today to shoot only 50 rounds, it will be worh it, regardless of cost. Thanks for letting me know that Walther makes a mag loader.

Ron


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

uncut said:


> Well,
> Waltheramerica sells a mag loader for the P99.......
> not sure how much it is, but it might be worth it... though the springs will work in after a few more range trips.......just load them and unlaod them a few times and you be ready to hit the range again


I just checked the "WaltherAmerica" web sit and did not find a mag loader listed as an item they sell. Am I possibly not checking the right site?

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, thats not made by Walther (the link he posted) - It might still work, though....

Walther does make one, but I have never seen them for sale.

When I bought my last 1 - Walther had a special - send in proof of purchase and get a free mag and mag loader. I have 1 - but U'd have to call Walther USA and see if they sell them. They are like the Glock mag loaders. I never use it, but want to keep it incase someone else who is shooting my gun wants to use it (I have to take my mom out soon for practice - she wants to get her permit soon).


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Go to the Waltheramerica site and check the # for customer service and call ... many things they have are not listed on the site.....
also in case they should be out there is HKS speedloaders I think they are called..... google it... there is more than one so make sure you get one that fits the P99 mag

Oliver


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Ron said:


> The subsequent SA trigger is unbelievably smooth. Compared to my S&W 642, which I really like, I felt like I had died and gone to gun heaven.


If you like the trigger now, your're really gonna be happy when the gun gets broken in.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

in the end..what did u pay for your p99c????
looking to buy one myself..
best price so far..$619 base price.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> in the end..what did u pay for your p99c????
> looking to buy one myself..
> best price so far..$619 base price.


I paid $623, which included 6.5% tax and a $5 verification fee. Based upon what I would have paid through Buds, and other prices I was hearing about, I thought that was a fair price. And, as you read, I could not be more pleased with it.

What is also really nice about it is that it is very light and readily concealable. In fact, I think that it is likely to replace my S&W 642 as my carry gun very often.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

For what it is worth, if I shoot 100 rounds or so, my hand gets kinda sore with the compact too (not the fullsize, though)


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> For what it is worth, if I shoot 100 rounds or so, my hand gets kinda sore with the compact too (not the fullsize, though)


why is that?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it is a small gun - it has some kick to it. It doesn't really matter for a few shots. BUt small carry guns are small for a reason - to carry. They aren't really made to stand there and shoot 200 rounds thru. Well, U can. I mean, the P99c is not like a Keltec. But, because of the size, it can wear out your hand.

If I take it to the range and shoot it a lot week after week, ya kinda build up a tolerance. Then, its not as bad. But if ya just take it out every once in a while, then its more noticable.


----------

